# Secret Service demands ebay remove all Norfed Liberty dollar



## jimdoc (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.goldismoney2.com/showthread.php?40246-Secret-Service-demands-ebay-remove-all-Norfed-Liberty-dollars-as-counterfeits


----------



## ebb (Dec 6, 2012)

So what's the real reason?


----------



## Irons2 (Dec 6, 2012)

ebb said:


> So what's the real reason?



It says Dollar. Only the USG can mint Money. They should have known better. You can Mint Bullion as much as you want. Indicating a value in Currency makes them a Counterfeit.


----------



## ebb (Dec 6, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> ebb said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the real reason?
> ...



Ahh, I assumed NORFED was something to do with the federal government. You would think he could relist them as bullion.


----------



## Irons2 (Dec 6, 2012)

ebb said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > ebb said:
> ...



But it would still indicate a value in Currency on the Coins. I wouldn't be surprised if the Secret Service shows up at their home and confiscates them.

It's also a crime to make or possess counterfeit currency without approval from the Treasury.


----------



## etack (Dec 6, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> But it would still indicate a value in Currency on the Coins. I wouldn't be surprised if the Secret Service shows up at their home and confiscates them.
> 
> It's also a crime to make or possess counterfeit currency without approval from the Treasury.




I think I would be melting me some silver tonight :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 6, 2012)

The government already raided the company and took all their metals and other property. Now they are hassling Ebay sellers. You think they would have better things to do like arrest Jon Corzine, and find out where all that money he "misplaced" is. Or hassle China about all the counterfeit junk they send over here, that are direct copies of our coins.

Jim


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 6, 2012)

ebb said:


> Ahh, I assumed NORFED was something to do with the federal government.


And, that, fellow readers, is part of the problem with the US nowadays........  

NORFED has no more to do with being a part of the federal government than a business that would chose the name CORNFED.......

or FedEX.....

or even "The" FED (Federal Reserve Bank) [the worst offender in the 'we make you believe we are the government' game, but, even more sadly, they have wound their way in to where they actually control it, so they don't have to own it!]


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.coinworld.com/articles/liberty-dollars-ban-goes-into-effect-at-ebay/


----------



## Irons2 (Dec 10, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> http://www.coinworld.com/articles/liberty-dollars-ban-goes-into-effect-at-ebay/



von NotHaus =From the Nut House

That pretty well settles the argument about alternative currencies.

Why people don't just use Bullion coin, without a monetary value? It only takes a couple of minutes to look up the spot price to determine fair value.

If you want to live in a Country with no laws or regulations, move to Somalia and see how that works for ya'.


----------



## evL (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Folks, 

I found this post a very interesting read. After following links and doing external 
research of my own I learned a lot. Subjects such as this just amaze me. Thanks. 

[ evL ]


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 2, 2013)

If a coin says dollar, and is not minted by the US Mint, it's counterfeit? Go to WWW.coin-rare.com. It comes up as the Westminster mint. Look up silver bullion. There is a 4 ounce bar which plainly states "One Hundred Dollars". It also says "The United States of America", "In God We Trust" and "Federal Reserve Note". It is not intended to be used as currency. Is this coin counterfeit? If so, why are they still producing and selling these coins?


----------



## etack (Jan 4, 2013)

They even have a trillion dollar one. we should drop off 10-20 at the white house.  

Eric


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is what I have found that explains the rest of the story.

From the article at :
http://www.coinworld.com/Articles/ViewArticle/liberty-dollars-ban-goes-into-effect-at-ebay



> The Liberty Dollar was introduced by NORFED as a “private voluntary barter currency,” with the medallions exchanged for goods and services with merchants willing to accept them according to the stated face value on each.



I seem to remember a story about this on TV around a year and a half ago.
I wonder why the media NEVER reports a complete story any more.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJhMwxL_KR8


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 7, 2013)

Strange, but no one has actually said what specifically makes them counterfeit. If people and businesses are willing to accept them in trade for goods and services, then who is being hurt by the people involved in these transactions. I don't own any of the NORFEDS, but do own several of the Westminster Mint pieces. The one marked a trillion dollars is actually 12 troy ounces of fine .999 silver and is one of the prettiest pieces of silver I have ever seen. I guess if the government wants to classify them as counterfeit, I will just have to turn them in. Hope they are ready to pay face value and not spot price for them. Hey, maybe I'll order a couple more just as a hedge agains inflation.


----------

